

Access Your Media From the Cloud on Any Device with QVIVO - LiamMcCallum
http://gizmodo.com/5975149/access-your-media-from-the-cloud-on-any-device-with-qvivo

======
KellyWoah
When will the Android app work on my Nexus 7? Currently it's just for smaller
phones.

~~~
LiamMcCallum
Hey Kelly, we have a beautiful build of QVIVO for 7 inch tablets in the studio
now. Just testing it out before we go live soon. Thanks!

